# Dadant Florida



## jesuslives31548 (May 10, 2008)

I normally use Rossman or Brushy Mountain due to bad past experince with Dadant. But due to location from my home I decide to give it a try again. Rudness would be the best way to explain it. It seem to me that I was a bother to the lady that answered the phone. Thats the very short version. I will not use them again. I knw everyone including me has a bad day sometimes. But to be so blunt rude, huffing and puffing on the phone when I asked a question. Not like me only need 100 8 frame screen bottom boards was going to hurt them, but anyway, my 2cents worth. I was told the Kentucky branch was first class by a fellow beekeeper that refuses to use Dadant in Florida again aswell....


----------



## chad (Apr 26, 2009)

I order from them.Not the best phone skills I'll agree,But wonderful to deal with in person.I bought some of stuff starting out a couple of months ago.About a 3 hour drive from my house.When I showed up they were busy,but Jerry spent about a hour with me going over everything.Took me all thru there operation.Talked me out of things I didn't need.Really wanted to get me started right with out going broke.Honestly he could of sold me just about everything there since I didn't really know anything.I buy most of my supplies there now,because of that experience.If you ever have time to go there I would suggest it.


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

FINALLY !! someone other than me that hs had the same problem !! I know exactly who you are talking about . She is incredibly rude and has no buisness answering phones or helping customers. Even when you go in person she is rude.


----------



## bilhat (May 24, 2009)

Same here, I finnaly called ILL and placed my order told them about Florida and she seemed not to be shocked. I just did not think she wanted to be there.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

*IF* I deal with them I call Michigan store "Chris" is NICE to deal with


----------



## mgmoore7 (Jul 6, 2007)

They are the closest for me but I have had the same problems. Customer service at least over the phone has been bad. They never know what they have either. Then, they won't pull it until I get there and I have to wait or they don't have it any longer. 

I found a vendor that has a warehouse closer to Tampa. Their bee store is in the North but they will take your order put it on a truck and send it to the FL warehouse for free. Then I can pick it up. Depending on their shipping schedule, it may take a few weeks. The reality is that I have not gotten better shipping from other vendors in most cases and my gas is definately less than shipping bulky items. 

By the way, their customer service has been good and their prices are noticibly better than Dadant on frames and boxes. They don't have everything but they do have most of the common items.

http://www.groebfarms.com

At this point, Dadant has lost my business and groebfarms has earned it.


----------



## jesuslives31548 (May 10, 2008)

if i had a contact number to call someone and realy these complains I would be more the happy to do so. Like I said I have bad day aswell, but I cold not be as rude as these folks were and possible stay in bussiness.


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

Its just the one lady in the office that is rude. Jerry and Molly are both very nice and helpfull. 

I would never buy anything from Groebs though , they are the ones that are importing all that chineese funny honey and keeping prices low.


----------



## mgmoore7 (Jul 6, 2007)

Trevor Mansell said:


> I would never buy anything from Groebs though , they are the ones that are importing all that chineese funny honey and keeping prices low.


Well, that is too bad in regard to the honey. I will still use them for the equipment. The drive is 1.5hrs rather than 3 and their prices are better. hard to beat that.


----------



## GatorBeeGal (May 23, 2009)

Yes, unfortunately there is one particular person at Dadant in High Springs who is extremely rude on the phone. It almost caused me not to do business with them as well. However, when I went there in person, Jerry and JoAnn, the owners, were as nice as can be and extremely helpful. Like a previous poster said, Jerry talked me out of stuff I didn't need, and he's been keeping bees since the 60's and is a wealth of information for us new beeks 
Anyway, I've found their prices to be good, and the fact that I don't have to pay shipping makes it worth it to me. The only downside is that they don't carry much in the way of 8 frame hive components, but Jerry is aware of the growing popularity of that system and plans to beef up on his next inventory buy this fall. 
Maybe next time you call you should just ask for Jerry or JoAnn, and bypass miss grumpy


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

> and the fact that I don't have to pay shipping makes it worth it to me.


Yeh the shipping is the kicker where ever you are that is why I am picking up "stuff" @ "Beeline Apaires" in Pa Monday its on my way home:applause:


----------



## broodhead (May 30, 2009)

Forget the grumpy ole lady !! she is still blaming George Bush for the current economic problems. They do have good products, and a large selection. I also buy from Miller Bee Supply, actually I like their hive bodies and supers much better. Better quality wood and superb service.


----------



## jesuslives31548 (May 10, 2008)

I went there today in person, I agree the owners were great. But the other lady was the first to greet us and I thought after she rolled her eyes when my wife asked a question I would see a cat fight. Lucky my wife has better control then me. I was still very disapointed that I was told by the " grumpy lady" on the phone some items I needed, they had in stock. After the 2 hours drive we found out they had sold out two weeks prior... I was not happy. Regardless they will not get any more of my bussiness. I did send a letter to the corporate office today with my complains and asked they read this forum for others. Made me feel better anyway......


----------



## GatorBeeGal (May 23, 2009)

jesuslives31548 said:


> I thought after she rolled her eyes when my wife asked a question I would see a cat fight.


Now that's something I would have liked to see.....


----------



## mgmoore7 (Jul 6, 2007)

jesuslives31548 said:


> I was still very disapointed that I was told by the " grumpy lady" on the phone some items I needed, they had in stock. After the 2 hours drive we found out they had sold out two weeks prior... I was not happy.


Of all the issues, this the one that makes me the most aggrivated. Since I have to drive a long distance, calling ahead is a must and I have requested that the items be picked and let them know when I am coming. Get there and the items were not picked and some are not available anymore.


----------



## jesuslives31548 (May 10, 2008)

I sent the email, hopefully it want fall of deaf ears and something positive will come out of it for all. Thanks for the reply.

Final Update, Spoke with Tim at Dadant Corporate office. He stated he would look into it. Enough said, good luck to them in the future...


----------



## Bee_Sweet (May 27, 2008)

I also know exactly who you are talking about, and I do not know why they keep her there. I have had the same problems with her on the phone, and I tell you what... we were there in person not to long ago, and she was standing around with all her belongings in her arms 15 mins before 5pm (closing). Everyone else was very busy taking orders, filling orders, doing financials etc... But NOT her, she just stood there while everyone else worked. It is like she is daring them to try and fire her.
However, if they ever needed customers to back them up if it came to that decision, I sure would. We just do not need that kind of attitude in any business, let alone the friendly bee community. It is that kind of attitude that ruins a business!


----------



## jesuslives31548 (May 10, 2008)

If anyone really want to help call the dadant main office, ask to speak to Tim. He said today when I spoke to him this was the first complaint he has heard of and was shocked.......Thanks for the support, I did invite him to visit this forum.....


----------



## swabby (Jun 6, 2008)

I deal with Dadant in Paris,Tx. I always ask for Terry, she is extermly nice ,in these days when you don't find alot of nice people in the world. She will go the extra mile to help you find what you need. :thumbsup:


----------



## broodhead (May 30, 2009)

Well Swabby you are absolutely correct, there are few nice people in this ole world. The Texas branch is managed by Jerry's son, Jerry runs Dadant Florida and is a real gent. Now about that grumpy ole lady, I was in High Springs on Wednesday and picked up a few items. I looked for "Grumpy", but she must have been out back nailing boxes together. She can work off all the bad vibes with the hammer. 
Actually I am glad this subject about Dadant came to life again, I must say that I bough a few hive bodies the other day and these were the poorest quality that I have ever bought. What Dadant need to do is go to North Carolina and let Miller Bee Supply show them what a quality box is. Dadant is really putting out some sorry wood products. I wish Miller was closer, they are really sperb when it comes to quality and service. Broodhead


----------



## Brenda (Nov 23, 2006)

Maybe that lady is one of the owners mother or relative? It could be why they keep her there.:s


----------



## jesuslives31548 (May 10, 2008)

No, I'm sure she is not......


----------

